#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, wendar: is qreator getting into extras already?
<dholbach> highvoltage, stgraber: ^
<stgraber> no idea (sorry, not much time for ARB stuff lately) :)
<highvoltage> dh<tab>
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-07
<ajmitch> wendar: thanks for being the guinea pig for metadata-less uploads :)
 * ajmitch also removed it from askubuntu-lens, which needs checking & voting
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> ajmitch, highvoltage or wendar, do you happen to know at what time the sync from the production PPA to extras.u.c happens?
<ajmitch> not sure, sorry
<ajmitch> all that is a bit of a black box
<dpm> perhaps stgraber when he's around? ^
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dpm> ajmitch, looking at http://extras.ubuntu.com/, and seeing the date and time in there, I assume the syncs happen at midnight, so I guess I'll have to wait for another day to get qreator in extras.u.c. Does that sound about right?
<ajmitch> dpm: that's *probably* about right but you'd have to check with someone, I know as much as you do :)
 * ajmitch shall be back in an hour or so
<dpm> thanks ajmitch
<cielak> hey guys
<cielak> I've dropped in to ask about harmonyseq's status in precise
<cielak> I thought it was to be released to precise extras repos as soon as 12.04 was released, but it seems I was mistaken
<cielak> is it going to be released there too? as far as I know there is very little changes to be done, since it has been sucessfully released for oneiric
<dholbach> hey wendar - how are you doing?
<dholbach> wendar, did you push up your pkgme-wrapper-tool somewhere? :)
<ajmitch> cielak: it did require a little more changing, as one of the patches touched Makefile.am, and Makefile.in wasn't being regenerated properly from that. A fixed version is in the staging PPA for precise but I've been waiting on a package to go through that doesn't have the metadata in debian/control to see how it handles it
<cielak> ajmitch: aah, I got it, you just wanted to have Qreator tested out first - fine, I just wanted to remind of myself ;)
<ajmitch> yes, that & askubuntu-lens which I put up for vote
<ajmitch> since the software center is ment to be able to pull all the icons, screenshot urls, etc from myapps, I didn't want to have to add them back in afterwards on multiple packages
<ajmitch> it is close though :)
<ajmitch> assuming anyone remembers to vote
<cielak> right - and this would also fix the issue with incorrect metadata formatting harmonyseq had in oneiric
<ajmitch> maybe
<ajmitch> if it doesn't, I'll be following up on it
<cielak> thanks, ajmitch! :-)
<ajmitch> cielak: fwiw, I added dh-autoreconf to the build-depends & rules to get the makefiles to be patched properly, I'll push the changes I made to a branch
<ajmitch> it's only needed on precise, not oneiric :)
<cielak> great :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
<wendar> dholbach: it's a patch to pkgme, and I haven't had time to work on it this week. Is there a reason you need it right now? The queue is piling up with submissions that already have PPAs, and that's seeming like a higher priority at the moment.
<dholbach> wendar, oh, I just wanted to play around with it a bit and see how it fares
<wendar> dholbach: okay, thanks for the enthusiasm :)
 * dholbach is totally enthusiastic about pkgme :)
 * ajmitch waves
<ajmitch> dpm: thanks for the write up of how the app looks now, I guess there are a few issues to solve still
<dpm> ajmitch, ah, no worries, glad you found it useful
<ajmitch> useful in that we may not be able to drop all the fields just yet :)
<ajmitch> I see the 2 reviews that are on the app have the same text
<ajmitch> it's just a bit unreadable for me
<ajmitch> highvoltage: I've fallen behind on the new submissions as well, so I'll be trying to spend some time on the queue tomorrow
<ajmitch> I'd have liked to get apps voted on, but it seems that a few people are busy
<highvoltage> ajmitch: yeah
<highvoltage> we have no outstanding votes at the moment though, right?
<ajmitch> askubuntu-lens
<ajmitch> I only got a response from you
<highvoltage> hmm, perhaps we should just poke the others again for a reminder on that one. it's easy to forget.
<ajmitch> yeah I was going to send out a gentle nag, since I wanted harmonyseq in as well but was waiting to see how the metadata went
 * ajmitch spots a recent submission that can probably be rejected juding from the size of the download - lua development tools :)
<ajmitch> when I see a download that starts with org.eclipse..., I know it won't be fun :)
<highvoltage> hehe
<ajmitch> 60MB download, I'm betting that if it could go in, the debian java team would be best to handle it
<ajmitch> sorry to distract you from pkg-ayatana, I should head off to bed
<jono> hey folks
<jono> I just sent an email to the list about a cool app dev competition we are going to be running
<jono> we would like a member of the ARB to be on the judging panel
<malin> still waiting for this app to be reviwed https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/782/
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-09
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-10
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2014-06-04
<deodar> hi, any survivors here?
<deodar> I want my app reviewed by someone. if there is a chance to get published into the repo
<deodar> I must go to airport now, but if anyone can check my app in meantime or share some guide or thought I will appreciate
<deodar> https://github.com/exebook/deodar
#ubuntu-arb 2015-06-03
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application review
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application review
